# Has the Green Jersey Agenda ruined it for all Irish banks?



## Afuera (14 Feb 2009)

Pretty damning details of the inner workings of Irish banking. How can faith be restored in the system after this?
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article5733823.ece

Does anyone think throwing the 10 "golden circle" members, Neary, Hurley, FitzPatrick et al in jail for their manipulation of the stock market will help restore confidence or is it really just "game over" at this stage? By that, I mean that we won't have a single Irish bank in the near future. In other words, banking in Ireland will be provided by Dutch, Spanish, UK or others.


----------



## z103 (15 Feb 2009)

Well I certainly now wouldn't trust an Irish bank enough to ever buy shares in one. I doubt any foreign investor would either. It's pretty much game over at this stage. What haven't we heard yet?

Maybe in a few years another Irish bank can be created.


----------



## theresa1 (15 Feb 2009)

I dont trust anyone -Banks,Politicians,Business'es,Union's - Society meltdown after economy meltdown.


----------



## allthedoyles (15 Feb 2009)

But right now , the following are not providing  personal loan services :

1. Tesco
2. GE Money
3. MBNA


----------



## Arabella (15 Feb 2009)

The timesonline article makes frightening reading. If fraud has been comitted, whether by the top echelon or the bottom, then the perpetrators should be punished. Monetary fines may mean little to the well shod, so the levelling process should be 'chokey'. And their mobile phones should be confiscated. I remember reading of a well known politician being allowed to keep his mobiles while in jail. It read like something out of a mafia clip. A cell should be punishment not an office.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Feb 2009)

defamatory posts, and responses quoting them have been deleted


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2009)

I was told by a stock broker in a major Irish firm that I "would be off my f-ing rocker" to buy Irish shares as it was all done on nods and winks and unless I was one of the ones getting the inside track I'd get burned.


----------



## postman pat (7 Mar 2009)

.....and i have heard that some people defend the banks and the bankers salaries..

 Pat


----------



## UptheDeise (8 Mar 2009)

There's no confidence in the Irish banking system at the moment. The money thrown to them by the government will just help them clean up their bad debts because of their reckless risk taking and fraudlent practices. Eventually these banks will go to the wall and billions of our money will have been squandered. What needs to happen is for new banks to be created from the ground up afresh. It will be painfull but eventually it's going to happen.


----------



## csirl (9 Mar 2009)

Even before the credit crunch, Irish banking, or banking belonging to any country had no future.

Globalisation will eventually lead to multinational banks operating all over the world.


----------



## diarmuidc (12 Mar 2009)

postman pat said:


> .....and i have heard that some people defend the banks and the bankers salaries..


The bankers salary is an issue for the shareholders of the companies and the bankers, no one else


----------

